# Anhänger und Boost-Nabe



## DerHackbart (28. Februar 2017)

Hallo Zusammen!

Mein Kleiner wird zeitnah ein Jahr alt und nun möchte ich ihn gern mit zum Biken nehmen.

Es steht also die Anschaffung eines Hängers an. 

Ins Auge gefasst habe ich gebrauchte Croozer Kid for one.

Mir stellt sich allerdings die Frage, ob eine Achsmontage an meiner Boost- Nabe überhaupt möglich ist und welche Alternativen es gäbe.

Die Herstellerseiten haben mich bisher leider unwissend zurückgelassen.

Aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen!

Gruß, Hannes


----------



## cbert80 (2. März 2017)

https://robertaxleproject.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (2. März 2017)

Danke!
Hatte ich durch Zufall auch schon im Chariot Thread gesehen.

Sind deren Achsen dann universell für alle Hänger verwendbar?


----------



## hofschalk (12. März 2017)

Der Schrauber bei meinem Örtlichen hat eine normale Syntace-Achse mit Boost-Breite genommen, welche einen Hebel zur Werkzeuglosen Montage hatte. Den Hebel hat er abgeschraubt, den darunterliegenden Sechskant mit Unterlegescheiben überbrückt und dann die Kupplung draufgeschraubt (in das bestehende Innengewinde)

So werde ich es auch mache, leider mangelt es mir noch an passenden Unterlegescheiben


----------



## Edelweiss_2012 (19. März 2017)




----------



## Edelweiss_2012 (19. März 2017)

Hallo Hannes,
ich habe mir an der Syntace-Achse vom Dreher 5 mm weg nehmen lassen. Der silberne Bereich im Bild (siehe oben).
Funktioniert super. Fahre die Achse am Specialized Turbo Levo (148 Boost).
Gruß Uwe


----------



## DerHackbart (18. April 2017)

Nachdem der Kauf eines Hängers nun kurz bevor steht, ist auch die Achsfrage wieder brennend heiß.

Die Robert Axle hat eine immense Lieferzeit und ist in der von mir benötigten Spezifikation nur vom Hersteller direkt zu bekommen.


Nun habe ich auch die Burley Achsen entdeckt, welche wohl in meinen Rahmen passen würden.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Burley Achsen?
Da ich mein Bike ohne Anhänger weiterhin auf Trails bewegen werde, ist eine haltbare und stabile Achse Pflicht...


----------



## HeikeK (10. Januar 2018)

Hallo Hannes, 
hatte das mit der Burley Achse geklappt oder wie hast du es dann gelöst? Da es zu Weihnachten neue Bikes gab, stehen wir für den nächsten Sommer vor dem gleichen Problem.
Gruß,
Heike


----------



## DerHackbart (10. Januar 2018)

HeikeK schrieb:


> Hallo Hannes,
> hatte das mit der Burley Achse geklappt oder wie hast du es dann gelöst? Da es zu Weihnachten neue Bikes gab, stehen wir für den nächsten Sommer vor dem gleichen Problem.
> Gruß,
> Heike


Leider hat es bei mir nicht geklappt, da Orbea eine Achsstandard verwendet, der von keinem Achshersteller unterstützt wird. Problem war immer die Gewindesteigung...

Bei mir wurde dann ein relativ günstiges Zweitrad zum Hänger ziehen angeschafft.

Gesendet vong Handy her


----------



## un..inc (10. Januar 2018)

Thule nutzt/labelt/vertreibt viele Robertaxle Produkte.
Ich habe für mein Mondraker Crafty mit 157er Nabe auch die passende Achse für meinen Croozer Anhänger gefunden.
Da die für sämtliche Steigungen (1,25/1,5/1,75) und diverse Längen Achsen anbieten, hat es bei mir super geklappt.
Ausgemessen mit der Robertaxleproject A4-Seite und dann entsprechend bei Rose bestellt.
Preis war OK, Lieferzeit 2 Tage.
Probiere das doch mal...

EDIT:
Wenn du eine "normale" X12-Achse hast, könntest du einen LAAANGEN Schnellspanner durch die Steckachse führen... Hat ein Kollege von mir gemacht und ist super zufrieden.
Vielleicht sollte man je nach Ausfallenden auf der Antriebsseite noch über eine Abstützung nachdenken, aber die einfachste Lösung wäre das wohl...


----------



## DerHackbart (10. Januar 2018)

un..inc schrieb:


> Thule nutzt/labelt/vertreibt viele Robertaxle Produkte.
> Ich habe für mein Mondraker Crafty mit 157er Nabe auch die passende Achse für meinen Croozer Anhänger gefunden.
> Da die für sämtliche Steigungen (1,25/1,5/1,75) und diverse Längen Achsen anbieten, hat es bei mir super geklappt.
> Ausgemessen mit der Robertaxleproject A4-Seite und dann entsprechend bei Rose bestellt.
> ...


Also ich habe seinerzeit keine Boost Achse mit 1,25er Steigung gefunden. Hast du da nen Link?

Gesendet vong Handy her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (10. Januar 2018)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Also ich habe seinerzeit keine Boost Achse mit 1,25er Steigung gefunden. Hast du da nen Link?
> 
> Gesendet vong Handy her



Point Taken...
Da lag ich mit 1,25mm falsch. Es scheint tatsächlich nur 1/1,5/1,75 zu geben.
Das ist natürlich ärgerlich...


----------



## DerHackbart (10. Januar 2018)

un..inc schrieb:


> Point Taken...
> Da lag ich mit 1,25mm falsch. Es scheint tatsächlich nur 1/1,5/1,75 zu geben.
> Das ist natürlich ärgerlich...


Allerdings war das ärgerlich.
Zwischenzeitlich hat sich gezeigt, dass das am Orbea Schaltauge aber nicht das Einzigste Manko ist.

Schade, hatte schon kurz wieder Hoffnung! 

Gesendet vong Handy her


----------



## un..inc (10. Januar 2018)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Allerdings war das ärgerlich.
> Zwischenzeitlich hat sich gezeigt, dass das am Orbea Schaltauge aber nicht das Einzigste Manko ist.
> 
> Schade, hatte schon kurz wieder Hoffnung!
> ...





un..inc schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Wenn du eine "normale" X12-Achse hast, könntest du einen LAAANGEN Schnellspanner durch die Steckachse führen... Hat ein Kollege von mir gemacht und ist super zufrieden.
> Vielleicht sollte man je nach Ausfallenden auf der Antriebsseite noch über eine Abstützung nachdenken, aber die einfachste Lösung wäre das wohl...



Das mal probiert?


----------



## Bingo1979 (17. März 2018)

Die haben auch Robert Axle Achsen:

https://www.mcg-parts.de/article/list?manufacturer_id=640

Kann man bei jedem Centurion und Merida Händler bestellen.

Gruß
Ingo


----------

